# Edge retitled



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I just saw where someone was trying to sell Edge numbers for $100 for 5 of them and I thought to myself I'm rich! Let me break it down to you how this area works. I fish from Rusty Ridge down thru the Yellow gravel on a regulst basis. I'll define each region

Rusty Ridge is a long section of rock that rises from 180' up to 165 in areas. It runs from NE to SW from a 29.55 87.11 - 29.52 87.14

Then next heading SW from there is the edge. Its rock piles that run in short edges from a 29.51 87.16 all the way to a 29.49 87.19

There's Los and lots of rocks in the area south and east of the last area I gave above

The Yellow Gravel is an very very large area of small low lying rocks that barely reach above 5' it starts at 29.43 87.23 and goes SW thru a 29.38 87.25

For $100 I'll pass out copies of my natural bottom pages!

Any questions ask but these numbers srent hard to find with any kind of bottom machine.
If it comes to it pm me and I'll give you a number in each area and you'll find the rest


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Does anyone know how Yellow Gravel area got its name?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

IrishBlessing said:


> Does anyone know how Yellow Gravel area got its name?


I'll make a guess that long ago commercial fishing boats that used a sounding lead. Looked at what was stuck into the bottom of the lead that's loaded with soap and saw some yellow gravel.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Sealark thanks. I read in Wiki that they used "tallow". 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Depth_sounding


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*It's because fish pee there..*



IrishBlessing said:


> Does anyone know how Yellow Gravel area got its name?


Turns the gravel yellow.. my best guess


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

IrishBlessing said:


> Sealark thanks. I read in Wiki that they used "tallow".
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Depth_sounding


Irish, yes they did, back in the late 50s when i worked at 16 on a head boat they used plain soap. I guess it was cheaper.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The Yellow Gravel area may be a good spot to get some dive video a some point.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> The Yellow Gravel area may be a good spot to get some dive video a some point.


Well I am trying to find a video camera that will reach 200ft. Any ideas on where to find one? Possibly used.
Tony


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Its very low lying rock that's spread out over a large area. Its nothing like the rocks in the areas NE of there. Those all look like like flat pieces of pavement all piled up and stacked up together. I've been with UWF on several occasions to watch the ROV


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I've not fished the Yellow gravel for years, and then it was in a much smaller boat than I have now. Through expensive experience, I now use a wreck anchor when fishing my spots at the edge. Should I use a wreck anchor at the Yellow Gravel, or will a Danforth do?

Sorry for the tread hijack :whistling:


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

I have always carried two anchors of different varietys. I am a big fan of Bahamian anchoring. Not necessarily for fishing but for spending a night on the hook. 
Tony


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

IrishBlessing said:


> Well I am trying to find a video camera that will reach 200ft. Any ideas on where to find one? Possibly used.
> Tony


I use two types of cameras for recording video over 200'. 

My first choice is the Tachyon Micro HD. It is cheap ($90), does not require a waterproof housing, and its ambient light correction is very good. Although it is only rated for a depth of 100', I've been diving with mine past 200' plenty of times.

The Contour HD camera in its waterproof case is my second choice. The housing is rated for around 30'. I have had mine down to almost 400' without problems. 

In my opinion, both cameras take better video than the GoPros.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I use two types of cameras for recording video over 200'.
> 
> My first choice is the Tachyon Micro HD. It is cheap ($90), does not require a waterproof housing, and its ambient light correction is very good. Although it is only rated for a depth of 100', I've been diving with mine past 200' plenty of times.
> 
> ...


thanks WhackUm


----------

